# Rabbit running circle



## BabieDuckie (Jun 9, 2012)

My rabbit has begun running circle around me. I'd say she's 6 or 7 months now? I also read somewhere that only male rabbits do this when they're sexually mature. So, does this mean I have a male rabbit instead of a female rabbit? I haven't been able to find a vet close to where I live that specializes in rabbits, but I know I'll have to find one soon if I want to get him/her spayed/neutered.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 9, 2012)

Females do this as well [& more], when they're hormonal.


----------



## eclairemom (Jun 10, 2012)

Scamper used to do this before he was fixed I really missed it when he was neutered. He has started doing it again, might have had something to do with blackberries.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 10, 2012)

Males and females do many things the same. The courting, the marking, digging, spraying and territorial dominance. 

You can tell a male though by 6 months, especially a dwarf breed. There testicles drop. If you flip your bunny to his back, you can see the sacs on either side. 

Also, my rabbit savvy vet said you can wait until at least a year to have a female spayed. Just watch her behaviour. Males and females can turn that courting into charges and biting. And definitely contact a Rabbit Savvy Vet for your bunny. Spaying for a female is very invasive, so you need someone who knows.

Let us know if you found a Vet. Also would love to see pics of Pancake. Maybe even help estimate what breed your bunny is. 

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 10, 2012)

All that from above. Bonny, a little Dutch girl still did that after neutering and would build nests out of shredded paper. She'd also screech and attack Nancy's legs if I was in the room--something about competition we thought.


----------



## BabieDuckie (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everybody! When I first got her (as a gift) I had posted in another thread asking if anybody had any idea what kind of bunny she might be. Most everybody that replied said they were convinced she was a New Zealand mix. I'll take some new pictures of her now that she's bigger and her color has changed. Thanks again! Looks like it's time to start doing some major research to find a good rabbit savvy vet!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 11, 2012)

Sophie, my NZ mix still circles when I bring dinner, but that's because she LOVES to eat. It is rather cute to have them dance around you even if I know it is for the food.

Good luck with the spay.


----------



## BabieDuckie (Jun 14, 2012)

Just wanted to update everybody. Pancakes has a vet appointment tomorrow for an exam. At that time they'll determine her breed (no more guessing!) and approximate age, and if she needs to be spayed yet. The vet quoted me about $430-470 for the entire procedure. :expressionless *Gulp*


----------



## patches2593 (Jun 14, 2012)

my bunny circles around me too everytime i shake his treat container. why?

hes a neutered male about a year and a half btw.


----------

